# **** Smoke'in ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

And y'all thought I was gonna say something about the dope smoke'in hippies in Colorado.LOL.

Heres a couple pictures --- as seen from the house--- of the Hayden Creek fire that flared yesterday in the strong winds that swept through the mountains in the afternoon hours. Were about 22 miles away from the area that's cook'in.

As I recall--- Hayden/Stover Creek is one of Mikes (220Swift) Elk hunt'in areas.

1st pic.--- plume come'in off the fire.

2nd pic.--- smoke cloud about 25 miles down wind head'in out over Canon City and Pueblo.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure can get bad in those grass and dead-timber country areas.

Ruined a late-season elk hunt I for me in Montana after dozens of fires that destroyed 180,000 acres in one fire alone. I have a book somewhere all about that bad year - maybe 10 years ago. Willie Nelson kept on singing on stage, while you could see the fires blazing in the surrounding area. That's in the book.

I'd think stand and fight but only to the point it's time to bug out.

We don't see much of that around my parts but grass fires do happen. Forest fires, too. Scary stuff.

Keep your whistle wet, Cat.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks nice and green where you're at. The winds can move things fast.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats Close Enough! Stay Safe Man!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Come daybreak--- it will have burned 15.000 acres--- its eat'in about 5000 acres a day.

USDA has thousands of dollars of equipment down on the hiway look'in pretty but their just piddle'in with the fire. No big money houses/people in the area.

Wont be any elk back on those ridges for 5-8 years.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean when you say "No big money houses/people in the area"

During our largest fire at the time Rodeo/Chediski Fire as soon as it headed towards Show Low, they pulled the Hot Shots and other crews from our small town and then law enforcement tried to tell us we couldnt fight the fire. If it wouldnt have been for all the contractors with their equipment a lot more of our town would have burned. Typical gobernment BS !! By the way at the same time the governor had a house in Show Low !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Be safe up there Dave. Yes, that is the exact area I was elk hunting three years ago this coming September. Damn shame, it's a beautiful area and yes parts of that area are VERY rugged. As bad as these things are it's ironic how "Mother Nature" (unlike the idiots that started the fire in Boulder County) has a way of cleaning where cleaning is needed. There was some beetle kill in that area but I don't remember it being as bad a the Denver media is reporting and fire is the only way to clean that up. Five years from now it will be a lush new growth forest, but Dave you're right about the elk not being there for quite some time after this burn. I hope all the wildlife got out with their young ones.

I'm just waiting to see when Rocky Mountain National Park or the Wolf Creek pass area starts burning. I read the Feds estimate at least one third of Rocky Mountain National Park in beetle kill. Could be higher by now. The last time I was over Wolf Creek, two years ago, from the top of the pass standing in the parking area, all you could see was beetle kill trees in all direction as far as you could see. No green anywhere. When either of those areas go it will burn hundreds of thousands of acres before it's done and the areas will be refreshed.

Stay safe Cat and Miss K!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Picture of the road going over Hayden Pass, just a little rough..... :smile:






​


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The flames are burn'in so tall and hot that we had burnt pine needles and ash on the pickups and porch yesterday afternoon.

The fire made its way over fox ridge--- that's what us old folks called the long hogback that splits the two big mountain valleys--- I don't know what the new pilgrams are call'in it now days. That means its gonna change counties and sheriff departments. Still no air support other than the two small copters with drag buckets.

Since it crossed the ridge they might be able to get a handle on it. Its headed towards Duckett Creek, which burned about 5-6 years ago. Not much to catch except greened up oak brush. If it makes it through that drainage and gets into the upper dark timber--- the whole Sandies range will burn.

Those raods are too ruff for me Mike--- I saddle up one of the hay burners and cut my own trail.lol.

awprint:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's my kind of road.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

catcapper said:


> .
> 
> Those raods are too ruff for me Mike--- I saddle up one of the hay burners and cut my own trail.lol.
> 
> awprint:


Dave, if you only knew how many times I wished I had a true 4 wheel drive ( hay burners as you call them ) when in the high country. Sure would have made my life easier.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Wind shifted today (I knew it was come'in) on the pass fire and sent the smoke cloud our way. Visibility was about a mile.

The picture is look'in strait at the sun at 1530 today. I'm like some old dumb broke mouth cow and the darker skies threw my biological clock off and I headed for the house think'in it was feed'in time. Miss K told me to get out though.LOL.

I'm gonna have faith though--- the guberment is gonna save all us high country ********--- 0% contained--- over 16,000 acres gone.

Its look'in like Ed's (PW) right--- no big money means suck it up peasant--- know your roll.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be safe my friend !

Remember, It's easier to rent a truck than to buy a book or a computer.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Update--- Hayden Pass fire is 60% contained.

Looks like their just gonna let it burn till the snow flies and let Ma nature put the rest of it out.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Doesn't sound like particularly good news.


----------

